# Rate my car



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

if anyone wants to check it out its on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
in the sold vehicles section, car number 2338. check it out and tell me what you think good/bad be honest!
thanks!
:cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

god i love those cars.................very nice i never knew the backseat on them was so deep! wow but check out my car on cardomain and rate it! thanks


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

do you have a link?


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

my mistake its already there


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

dude i can't find it lol


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

yeh its a bit tricky, you gotta look in the 300zx twin turbo 2+2 section. once i get some better fotos ill put it on cardomain or something anyways


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Those back seats sink so far down they look anarexic. But other than that awesome car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

spankytheking said:


> yeh its a bit tricky, you gotta look in the 300zx twin turbo 2+2 section. once i get some better fotos ill put it on cardomain or something anyways


better link


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

yeh not much room in the back, lucky i never need to sit there he he


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

Now that's what I'm talking about!! 300ZXtt2+2. I'm sure it was cheaper for you to by it like that then to modify a US 300ZX. RIght? I was wondering how much was the total price of your car, taxes, registration and all? The whole nine?

Hope I'm not beaning to noise?


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

G-SPOT said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!! 300ZXtt2+2. I'm sure it was cheaper for you to by it like that then to modify a US 300ZX. RIght? I was wondering how much was the total price of your car, taxes, registration and all? The whole nine?
> 
> Hope I'm not beaning to noise?


hey, 
im in australia so i got my Z imported from japan (left hand drive in aus). i baught the rims and stereo when it arrived here. incl rims and stereo it cost me about 15-16000aus dollars. which in australia is pretty good considering crap Z's with no turbos, standard rims and possibly no leather can be around 15-20g's! cost me 2300 per year for insurance tho!!! the car actually only cost about $4500 and the rest was taxes, importing fees, rego etc. ($13-14000 before stereo and rims)


----------



## G-SPOT (Apr 9, 2004)

spankytheking said:


> hey,
> im in australia so i got my Z imported from japan (left hand drive in aus). i baught the rims and stereo when it arrived here. incl rims and stereo it cost me about 15-16000aus dollars. which in australia is pretty good considering crap Z's with no turbos, standard rims and possibly no leather can be around 15-20g's! cost me 2300 per year for insurance tho!!! the car actually only cost about $4500 and the rest was taxes, importing fees, rego etc. ($13-14000 before stereo and rims)



WOW

I say that's a good deal. Especaliy with the low miles and all. Good project car. Wonder how much it would cost for the car to be imported to the US.
Once again congrats on the sweet ride. :cheers:


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

G-SPOT said:


> WOW
> 
> I say that's a good deal. Especaliy with the low miles and all. Good project car. Wonder how much it would cost for the car to be imported to the US.


Yeah especially a RHD version, some of those are sweet.
I'd take one of the 300's, or R32, or a Galant VR-4.


----------



## lil import mammie (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes this is definitely a nice ride.... congrats
I used to have an 86 300zx turbo until a tractor trailer ran over me.

Now I am down w/ the lil sentra.... :fluffy:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

spankytheking said:


> if anyone wants to check it out its on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> in the sold vehicles section, car number 2338. check it out and tell me what you think good/bad be honest!
> thanks!
> :cheers:


Post a pic of the Z not the link or I will delete the thread next time. No spamming!


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

*Pics Pics Pics*

oh sorry, didnt realise i couldnt post links. heres some pics!









:thumbup: 








:thumbup: 








:thumbup: 








:thumbup: 








:thumbup: 








:cheers:​ :fluffy: Thanks for Looking! :fluffy:

PS, Im not Spammin im Zpoolin!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No problem. We get site advertisers all the time trying to be sneaky. Just making sure you weren't one of them


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

spankytheking said:


> oh sorry, didnt realise i couldnt post links. heres some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sweet, clean Z*. :thumbup: 

Is it modded or bone stock?


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> *Sweet, clean Z*. :thumbup:
> 
> Is it modded or bone stock?



Pretty much stock, just replaced the old airfilter box and got a turbo timer. got a chip installed but i need a new exhaust for that to be anygood. motion sensor alarm, for all u try hard thugs out there dont bother trying to steal it!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

spankytheking said:


> Pretty much stock, just replaced the old airfilter box and got a turbo timer. got a chip installed but i need a new exhaust for that to be anygood. motion sensor alarm, for all u try hard thugs out there dont bother trying to steal it!


Sweet! I have some advise. 

1) Always do the recommended maintaining. (It will always cost you more if you don't fix it right away.)
2) CLEAN & FAST before Rice
3) If you want to drive fast please, please take it to the track. 

Congrats on a clean Z and great stereo setup! :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> 2) CLEAN & FAST before Rice


NEVER RICE!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> NEVER RICE!


i second that statement!! oh and nice car!!!!!!


----------



## spankytheking (Sep 25, 2004)

good advice, too bad theres only one racetrack in my state and its an hour drive from my place  i dont have the money for any cosmetic goodies anyways so i have to focus more on performance. you cant buy much good cosmetic stuff in aus anyways and the stuff u can get costs bucket loads.

quick question, whats better: one big fat exhaust system or 2 average sized exhausts?
(this is going to be my next upgrade)

thanks for your tips


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> NEVER RICE!



Yeah but if you've got a Honda Civic that's bright green got undercar neon and a 4 ft. spoiler and you can run 8's lol who's going to mess with ya.


----------

